# Beste Alternative zum LAN-Kabel quer durch die Wohnung



## Betagurke (5. Januar 2017)

Hallo Forum, 

ich suche eine gute / die Beste Alternative zu einer LAN-Verbindung. 
Ich hatte in meiner alten Wohnung ein 50-Meter-Kabel von Router zum PC gelegt, aber nur eine 6.000er-RAM-Leitung. 
Jetzt wohne ich Berlin in einer WG - mit einer 200.000er-Leitung, allerdings kann ich kein Kabel mehr quer durch die Bude legen. 

Momentan bin ich über einen WLAN-Stick mit 4 USB-Kabeln als Verlängerung im Internet. 
Es ist ein HAMA-Stick, der eine Geschwindigkeit bis 54.000 bieten soll. 

Speedtest.net spuckt mir folgende Ergebnisse aus (Computer): 
Ping: 24ms
Download: 25.89 Mbps
Upload: 11.96 Mbps 

Speedtest.net für das Smartphone als App (iPhone) sagt folgendes: 
Ping: 12ms
Download´: 33.17 Mbps 
Upload 1198 Mbps 

Dabei hab ich das Smartphone an die gleiche Stelle gelegt, wo auch der Stick liegt. 

Für den Übergang ist die Leitung schon ok, allerdings finde ich stabile Leitungen über LAN besser. Daher wollte ich von Euch wissen, was die Beste Alternative ist? 

Internet aus der Steckdose via DLAN-Adapter? Macht das Sinn? Ist die Leitung stabil? Braucht man dafür einen Zusatzvertrag? Welcher DLAN-Apdater ist gut? 

oder 

Internet über WLAN und WLAN-Stick? Wenn ja, welcher Stick ist am Besten? 

oder

Internet über interne Netzwerkkarte im PC (hab gehört das soll nicht die beste Option sein, wenn man weit vom Router weg ist). 
Entfernung zum Router: ca 12 Meter 

oder gibt es noch eine Möglichkeit, die mir nicht bekannt ist?  


Mir ist die Stabilität deshalb so wichtig, da ich CS:GO im E-Sports bereich spiele und auf einen guten Ping und eine stabile Leitung angewiesen bin. 

Vielen Dank im Voraus, 
gurke


----------



## Trash123 (5. Januar 2017)

Ich würde dir dlan  empfehlen und hier welche mit mindestens 1200er. Gibt auch welche mit WLAN Unterstützung, aber wenn es dir nur um die inet Leitung geht, nur dlan! Habe mir selbst welche (1200er) gekauft und da kommen von der 120.000 Leitung 80-100.000 am PC an. TP Link oder devolo kann ich dir hier empfehlen.


----------



## AUKMINI (5. Januar 2017)

1.) Max. LAN-Kabellänge in der Theorie: 100 m // In der Praxis: 80 m // für schnelle Verbindungen: 50 m (alle CAT5 / CAT6).
2.) WLAN? Wenn Du viele WLANs in Deiner Umgebung hat: lass es (besser)! 
3.) Für Deine Voraussetzung in meinen Augen die Beste Lösung: DLAN!


----------



## bschicht86 (5. Januar 2017)

Gerade bei E-Sports würd ich sagen, dass nichts über ein anständiges LAN-Kabel geht.


----------



## Betagurke (5. Januar 2017)

bschicht86 schrieb:


> Gerade bei E-Sports würd ich sagen, dass nichts über ein anständiges LAN-Kabel geht.



Seh ich genauso, aber in einer WG muss man halt Rücksicht auf andere nehmen!  Aber DLAN ist ja praktisch wie LAN?


----------



## airXgamer (5. Januar 2017)

DLAN überträgt LAN über das Stromnetz. Das Problem dabei ist, dass deine Stromkabel eben kein geschirmtes LAN Kabel sind. Es gibt Leute bei denen es geht und andere bei denen irgendein altes / schlechtes Gerät die Wechselstromfrequenz, auf die DLAN die Pakete moduliert, so verballert, dass DLAN eben gar nicht geht. Ich würde sagen: Probieren geht über studieren.


----------



## keinnick (5. Januar 2017)

Betagurke schrieb:


> Seh ich genauso, aber in einer WG muss man halt Rücksicht auf andere nehmen!  Aber DLAN ist ja praktisch wie LAN?



Nicht ganz, die Latenzen erhöhen sich etwas. Aber es ist brauchbar, wenn Deine Elektroinstallation ok ist. Das hier sind meine Werte: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wuselsurfer (5. Januar 2017)

Betagurke schrieb:


> Jetzt wohne ich Berlin in einer WG - mit einer 200.000er-Leitung, allerdings kann ich kein Kabel mehr quer durch die Bude legen.
> 
> Momentan bin ich über einen WLAN-Stick mit 4 USB-Kabeln als Verlängerung im Internet.
> Es ist ein HAMA-Stick, der eine Geschwindigkeit bis 54.000 bieten soll.
> ...


Das kann so nicht stimmen.
Ich hab einen ping von 33ms mit LAN und eine sehr kurze Telefonleitung bis zum Verteilerkasten.

Der Upload mit 1198 Mbps über WLAN ist rein rechnerisch gar nicht möglich.
Das wären bei *S*DSL 150MByte/s.

Ihr habt aber nur 25MByte/s Downloadgeschwindigkeit und sicher kein SDSL.

Das DLAN ist schon eine gute Möglichkeit, wenn ihr keine Kurzwellenfunker in der Nähe habt.
Die beschweren sich teilweise massiv über DLAN-Störungen.

Und ein Phasenkoppler (20.- EUR, Elektriker) kann nötig sein, um auf allen drei Leitungen DSL zu haben.


----------



## Abductee (5. Januar 2017)

WLAN im 5GHz-Bereich ist jetzt noch nicht so überlaufen, hast du mal nachgesehen wieviele in dem Bereich bei dir funken?
AC hat zwar eine relativ geringe Reichweite, die Bandbreite ist (bei gutem Empfang) aber ganz brauchbar.


----------



## Betagurke (5. Januar 2017)

Habe mich jetzt für DLAN entschieden. 

TP-Link TL-PA4010PKIT AV500 Powerline Netzwerkadapter: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Was sagt ihr zu dem? 


Vielen Dank an alle für die Hilfe!


----------



## keinnick (5. Januar 2017)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Das kann so nicht stimmen.
> Ich hab einen ping von 33ms mit LAN und eine sehr kurze Telefonleitung bis zum Verteilerkasten.
> 
> Der Upload mit 1198 Mbps über WLAN ist rein rechnerisch gar nicht möglich.
> ...


Warum ziehst Du Dich jetzt daran so hoch? Es ist doch offensichtlich, dass da lediglich ein "." fehlt, wenn man den Beitrag auch vollständig liest: 

_Speedtest.net spuckt mir folgende Ergebnisse aus (Computer): _
_Ping: 24ms_
_Download: 25.89 Mbps_
_Upload: 11.96 Mbps _

_Speedtest.net für das Smartphone als App (iPhone) sagt folgendes: _
_Ping: 12ms_
_Download´: 33.17 Mbps _
*Upload 1198 Mbps


*


Betagurke schrieb:


> Habe mich jetzt für DLAN entschieden.
> 
> TP-Link TL-PA4010PKIT AV500 Powerline Netzwerkadapter: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
> 
> ...



Da hilft nur ausprobieren. Es hängt wie gesagt stark von Deiner Elektroinstallation ab. Wenn die ok ist, dann sollten die Teile ihren Dienst verrichten.


----------



## blautemple (5. Januar 2017)

keinnick schrieb:


> Nicht ganz, die Latenzen erhöhen sich etwas. Aber es ist brauchbar, wenn Deine Elektroinstallation ok ist. Das hier sind meine Werte:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich nutze folgenden Kit: TP-Link TL-PA8010P KIT AV1200 Gigabit Powerline: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
Laut der TP-Link Software kommen gut 700MBit/s durch, ob das wirklich stimmt habe ich aber noch nicht geprüft. Meine 100MBit/s VDSL Leitung kommt jedenfalls voll an 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abductee (5. Januar 2017)

Es fällt und steht mit der vorhandenen Elektroinstallation.
Ich hatte mit diesem Kit und meiner Uraltverkabelung gerade so ein Signal das sich die Dinger gegenseitig gefunden hatten.
Netzwerkgeschwindigkeit nahe GPRS.
devolo dLAN 1200+ Starter Kit Powerline weiss: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Online bestellen und wenns nicht funktioniert das Kit einfach zurückschicken.


----------



## BloodySuicide (5. Januar 2017)

Devolo sind mit die besten auf dem Markt. Die schlechte Leistung muss nicht unbedingt mit der schlechten Leitung zutun haben. Als erstes muss da ne aktuelle Firmware und nen anders Passwort drauf. Dann funktionieren die Teile eigentlich meistens sehr gut. Ne andere Steckdose hilft manchmal auch. Sie sollte aber immer direkt in eine Steckdose gesteckt werden und nicht in einen Verteiler


----------

